# Why does honey crystalize?



## magnet-man (Jul 10, 2004)

Honey crystallizes when it becomes super saturated and there is a seed. A seed can be a crystal or a grain of pollen, it severs as a place for the crystal to grow. The best temperature for any particular type of crystal to grow depends upon how super saturated the liquid is. I used to grow crystals as a hobby and really grew some big ones. If you are really interested you may get a copy of. Crystals and Crystal Growing. This is where I leaned to grow them. http://www.amazon.com/gp/product/0262580500/ref=pd_bxgy_img_b/104-6445602-0223167?ie=UTF8


----------



## Michael Bush (Aug 2, 2002)

http://www.masterbeekeeper.org/creamhoney.htm


----------



## Sungold (May 11, 2003)

magnet-man & Michael,

Thank you. cj


----------

